# Another new Paph



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2017)

Paph myanmaricum:
http://novataxa.blogspot.com.au/2017/10/paphiopedilum-myanmaricum.html?m=1

There's been a thread in Facebook about it since May:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/352...=1507365439895183&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 8, 2017)

The more the merrier...


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 9, 2017)

controversy continues...................until the insitu plants and flowers are shown.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 9, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> controversy continues...................until the insitu plants and flowers are shown.



Hear, hear!!


----------

